# Guess the size



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Got this set up yesterday, had some fun. Now try and figure out how big it is.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

15 gallons


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

half a gallon or a whole gallon.it does look REALLY small.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well this already seems pretty fun.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

^ Brian is right, definitely very small, 1g i'd say


----------



## Hobert (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, judging from that 2.5 gallon bucket to the right, id say 5 gallon.

And nicely arranged by the way :0)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its smaller than a gal or even a 1/2 gal


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Quarter of a gallon judging by the plants.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Looks pretty small. how about a few inches square


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

-snickering intensifies-

Ready for the answer, or want more time to guess?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i knew it was small i looked at the size of the gravel and saw how many pieces there were across the front!!!
since no one got it right i am not going to guess 1.5 or 2 gallons.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

2gal


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

one and a 1/3?ughhh!!!!the curiosity is killing me!!!!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe this will help *r2


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

No gallons! It's fake huh. Good one


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

chenowethpm said:


> No gallons! It's fake huh. Good one


No, it's .021 gallons! (or 80ml, or 1/3 US cup) Those are real plants and all!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

my god you are truly evil lol


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

check out what i found online.http://2.lushome.com/wp-content/upl...ll-aquarium-tanks-tropical-fish-aquariums.gif


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

That's the smallest tank with fish (baby zebra danios), but I think mine looks nicer, haha


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah it does.


----------

